# baby heads



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

http://evilcakehead.com/2012/11/29/hyper-realistic-solid-chocolate-baby-heads-must-see/


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Ewww, gross.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Gross is right, but what talent!!


----------



## MurrayTX (Nov 4, 2011)

You scooped me! I suspect I have found another Farker. Was all ready to 
suggest this to the forum for sweet Halloween party awards. Am not sure what is nastier....the baby face or the idea of eating that much white chocolate.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Oh my...look for the STD cupcakes on that blog..LMAO..so gross.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

all i can say is that I'm really disturbed...even if it is just chocolate!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I wonder if they come in other flavors?


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm with ewwww gross. I couldn't bring myself to bite into one of those..........


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Do they have a cherry filling?  Those dead eye creep me out.


----------

